# Purging water out of the Steam wand on Classic



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

When I make a cappuccino and have finished texurising the milk and have wiped the wand and blasted some steam through It I fire some water through to cool the boiler down after the steaming process. My question is do I actually need to? I thought it would be good practice to do it, but i'm sure it is can be left or purged with cold water after steaming.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is wise to allow the water to flow through after steaming as this ensures the boiler is totally refilled ready for next coffee making.

As the take off point for steam is at the top of the boiler refilling / purging removes any air/ steam left in the top of the boiler.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that El carajillo. I hadn't done it for that reason in the past, but it sounds like I have been unintentionally doing it right. Bonus.


----------

